# Dangerous Side of Folding Knives



## SubLGT (Aug 19, 2016)

In reading knife reviews from users at various sites (like Amazon, etc) there will be an occasional complaint about a folding knife opening unintentionally in the users pocket, and resulting in some injury.

So far, that has never happened to me, but I do wonder about the safety of some of my flipper knives and assisted knives.

Ever had a bad experience with a folder in your pocket?


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 19, 2016)

nope not yet.


----------



## parametrek (Aug 19, 2016)

Opened in pocket? Never. Closed accidentally during heavy work? I've heard of that happening.

The worst I've seen is when someone picked up an *already open* non-locking folder and used it backwards. Thankfully it didn't snap down onto their hand.


----------



## xxo (Aug 19, 2016)

Yup, I had a few liner locks open in my pocket, worst was a crkt m16 that opened up and I found the blade sticking out on a angle after it cut through my jeans/pocket if it went the other way it would have went into my leg real deep. This pretty much put me off of carrying liner locks for the most part except for the spyderco military and even that I am careful to keep it up against the seem of my pocket to keep it from opening up to far. Another time, before that, I cut my thumb pretty good when a another liner lock opened up just enough to let my thumb get in between the blade and the handle when I went to take it out of my pocket.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 19, 2016)

A guy I worked with had a cheap folder open that was clipped to his pocket and stabbed himself with it.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll never put the clip on the knife in a way that holds it in a point up position for this very reason. Always point down to minimize risk.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 19, 2016)

I've had a spring-assist Kershaw Chive rattling around in my pocket for years. I broke the tip off years ago and had to re-grind it so the blade is now too short for the safety to engage. On rare occasion I'll find it has opened halfway, but because I actually USE the knife, it's never sharp enough to injure me with the light touch I use when digging around in my pocket. I don't shove my hand into my pocket in the first place, so the risk of stabbing or cutting myself is minimal. I've even carried freshly-sharpened fixed-blade knives in my pocket with no sheath and not cut myself.


----------



## TKC (Aug 20, 2016)

*​No, I have never had that happen.*


----------



## adnj (Aug 21, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I'll never put the clip on the knife in a way that holds it in a point up position for this very reason. Always point down to minimize risk.


Tip up can allow the problem to occur more easily. The problem usually occurs because of a poorly designed or installed detent that lets the blade exit the closed position or a pivot that is loose or a blade with dirt or pocket lint in the detent. Accidental opening can be fairly eliminated by keeping the knife clean and adjusted. That's 5 minutes a month for a daily heavy user by cleaning with the rinse and blow technique and a quality screwdriver.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 21, 2016)

I use off-brand red Loctite on the pivot screws on my knives to make sure they don't move after I adjust them. It's ZAP-brand threadlocker, the red stuff is probably moderately stronger than Loctite-brand blue threadlocker, but definitely doesn't make a permanent bond.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 21, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> In reading knife reviews from users at various sites (like Amazon, etc) there will be an occasional complaint about a folding knife opening unintentionally in the users pocket, and resulting in some injury.
> 
> So far, that has never happened to me, but I do wonder about the safety of some of my flipper knives and assisted knives.
> 
> Ever had a bad experience with a folder in your pocket?



Yes, it was a Buck Rush. It opened in my pocket with the knife tip up. Cut myself on it when I put my hand in my pocket to retrieve it, as I recall. I don't think I was cut real bad, because I don't remember how badly I was cut.


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2016)

Only time this happened to me was where the thumbtack caught on cloth and pulling the knife out to use the blade clipped my finger. Otherwise have seen no issues. Sounds like a very very isolated case of human error


----------



## xxo (Aug 22, 2016)

liner lock detents on "tactical" type folders are notoriously weak, only a few pounds of pressure will get past the detent. The real problem is that once you pass the detent even by a tiny amount, there is nothing to close the blade and it can and usually will work it's way open enough to potentially cause a problem. With a lock back spring pressure will snap closed a knife that is opened up to about a third of the way.

in my experience, liner locks are safest if they are tip down and carried with the blade oriented towards the seam of the pocket to limit how far it can open.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Never had a problem in 40 plus years of carry. All shapes and sizes of knives.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2016)

While some say that liner-lock folders may be inherently more apt to open on draw if carried tip-up ( I don't agree with this), frame-lock folders generally have sufficient detent to mitigate this problem. But that being said, Spyderco manufactures their large folders (Military, Farid Mehr K2) in the tip-down configuration, and the clip can not be re-positioned for tip-up carry. I've never had an issue an prefer tip-up carry.


----------



## tech25 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have had my old crkt m16 open in my pocket and sustained a small cut. I tightened it and never had a problem since. (I carried it tip down) 

I never had that problem with my zt 0566.


----------



## tex.proud (Aug 25, 2016)

You know it's a folding knife. Does it lock in some way? Yes...use it in the same fashion you would use a fixed blade knife, and never have an issue. Is it a slip joint? use it in the same fashion you would use a fixed blade. Bottom line...respect the blade, and you won't have any issues. It's simple. As far as I'm concerned, anyone that has had a failure in their blade was misusing it. Many will flame this concept, but I have never had a "Cut" issue with a blade that wasn't my own fault. Any and every time that I have been cut by my own blade was my own fault. A misuese, a misunderstanding of the locking mechanism, a "USER" malfunction.

Tell me, do you own guns? Have you ever shot yourself? Give a knife the same respect, and live on!


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 28, 2016)

fyrstormer said:


> I use off-brand red Loctite on the pivot screws on my knives to make sure they don't move after I adjust them. It's ZAP-brand threadlocker, the red stuff is probably moderately stronger than Loctite-brand blue threadlocker, but definitely doesn't make a permanent bond.




Red Loctite properly installed requires heat for removal.


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 28, 2016)

Two knives: Frikkie friction folder (fixed by using an o-ring as a rubber band safety), and a small Protech push button auto I carried loose in my pocket.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 24, 2017)

No, not since my first Spyderco in 1988.

CORREX: I now remember a Spyderco Ladybug on my keychain opening a just little years ago, it caught something in my pocket, however, never a standard pocket clipped knife of any type, and I carry everyday I can with the exception air travel days and events that are secure where they wand you.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 27, 2017)

SubLGT said:


> In reading knife reviews from users at various sites (like Amazon, etc) there will be an occasional complaint about a folding knife opening unintentionally in the users pocket, and resulting in some injury.
> 
> So far, that has never happened to me, but I do wonder about the safety of some of my flipper knives and assisted knives.
> 
> Ever had a bad experience with a folder in your pocket?



I had a Kershaw blur tanto serrated that opened in my front jeans pocket. Those blur assisted only need a soft nudge to get it to open I must admit. There was some other stuff in there which have set it off and its pointy tip tore out part of the pocket and my thigh too. Nothing serious but it did bled somewhat. I stayed away from it and have since sold it off. I am extra careful not to mix stuff with any folder that I edc. Its even better if the folder has a sheath.


----------



## cyclesport (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been cut several times over the years carrying "tip up" with several diff folders from Benchmade with thumbstuds (Mini-Griptillian, Mini-Barrage) and a Spyderco Sage 1 & 2. 

Several things can conspire to cause a folder to open in the pocket. Weak blade detente, assisted opening mechanisms, tip up carry, and tight jeans or crowded pockets...and if you're like me, and rather skinny and wear jeans that are kinda snug, the pocket fabric will sometimes wad up and catch the thumb-stud or Spyde' hole and partially open the blade while attempting to pull the knife out.


----------



## Loloo (Jun 25, 2017)

I am using the kubey folding knife never dangerous. It is very safe, the blade is sharp. You can have a try.:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## swampgator (Jul 1, 2017)

Been carrying tip up for over a decade. 
Never had an issue.
Funny the people who say tip up is the cause yet have had problems with CRKT. I thought all their blades were tip down. Which is why I won't own one.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 1, 2017)

Funny I see this thread happened to me for the first time this week, ZT0900. I've been carrying for years with no issues so I just disregarded it. Do something a million times, flukes occur. 

I'm just watching to see if I notice a pattern.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 1, 2017)

I have carried some forum of a pocket knife for many years. So far, I haven't had any accidentally open on their own and cut me or my fancy britches. I did accidentally open a Kershaw Leek inside my pocket while fidgeting with it like a dummy. Luckily, I only suffered a small cut when the tip poked me. It was no worse than a paper cut. Having done that, I can see how easily it could spring open and do some serious damage. The Leek is assisted opening. 
I did see a buddy stab himself pretty well trying to holster a giant fixed blade knife. I believe he went to slip/slam it in, and the tip deflected off the top of the sheath and lodged in his side about a inch deep! Ouch! He has plenty of natural padding. 
So, I guess all knives should be respected and carried as though they are a sharp dangerous instruments at all times?


----------

